# Will the V-Cube 6 mod work on this Maru 4x4x4? (PICS)



## Ben (Sep 22, 2010)

I want to do the V6 mod where you superglue 2 of the bumpy bits perpendicularly to each other on the core to stop 2 thirds of core misalignments. (MMAP's video :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfd71FWX7VI )


Pictures : 



Will it work?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 22, 2010)

no. it will not work.

maru cubes have that "mod" built in already


----------



## maggot (Sep 22, 2010)

have you ever taken apart your cube completely? look at core. problem solved! good job!


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 22, 2010)

They come with that mod done, as stated above.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> no. it will not work.
> 
> maru cubes have that "mod" built in already



you definitely should've told him to do it. Would've been fun.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> you definitely should've told him to do it. Would've been fun.


 
Mean, but still fun.


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 1, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> For all we know, he has a older version of this cube. Could you post a picture of the entire core? If it already has that special center, don't bother.


 
You do realize that this thread is 10 months old right?


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> For all we know, he has a older version of this cube. Could you post a picture of the entire core? If it already has that special center, don't bother.


 
There is no older version of the Maru.


----------

